# Desktophintergrund nach Neustart Schwarz - virus? bug? oder einfach windows?



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe windows 7 64 bit und heute morgen folgendes problem gehabt:
nachdem ich den pc hochgefahren habe, war der bildschirmhintergrund auf einmal schwarz
also ganz normaler desktop, mit allen symbolen etc, nur eben ein schwarzer hintergrund
ich habe den pc dann neu gestartet, weil ich gedacht hab, dass sich das problem so vll gibt...
naja jedenfalls hab ich gefunden, dass einfach der bildschirmhintergrund (rechtsklick auf desktop -> anpassen) auf schwarz gestellt wurde

nun meine frage: wie konnte das passieren?
ich nutze den pc alleine, es war also keine andere person daran
gestern abend noch, wurde mein bildschirmhintergrund normal dargestellt

könnte folgende 2 programme, die ich gestern das erste mal genutzt habe, damit zu tun haben:
TerraTec Home Cinema (das programm meiner tv karte - hier habe ich den "desktop modus" ausprobiert, der aber nichts bewirkt hat, außer dass er aero ausgescshaltet hat - und habe den desktop modus dann wieder deaktiviert)
oder the rain-slick precipice of darkness, episode 1 (penny arcade spiel)

oder könnte ein geänderter desktophintergrund auch etwas "schlimmeres", also einen virus oder ähnliches bedeuten?
ich habe meinen virenscanner (mcafee 2011) stets aktuell, und führe auch jetzt im moment sicherheitshalber einen komplettscan durch

habt ihr ähnliches schon mal erlebt?
oder ist das gar ein "feature" von win7?

ich bedanke mich herzlich im voraus!


----------



## Sator (29. Januar 2011)

Kommt eg nur vor, wenn wer seine Aktivierung nicht ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt hat. Ka, ob das bei dir der Fall ist.


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

Orginal windows und am ersten tag aktiviert!

Ich nutz die lizenz seid ca einem jahr und habe den pc vor einem monat neu aufgesetzt...in all der zeit ist es das erste mal dass sich da was verstellt hat

lg

edit:
ich habe gerade im abgesicherten modus einen komplettscan durchgeführt
kann ich mir, wenn ich einen scan im abgesicherten modus durchführe, (relativ) sicher sein, dass ich dann keine viren/trojaner habe wenn es nichts gefunden hat?

und ich habe eben sicherheitshalber nochmal unter system nachgeschaut: windows ist "aktiviert", also müsste hier alles in ordnung sein


----------



## Sator (29. Januar 2011)

Hm, das ist dann allerdings komisch. 

Virenscannen würde ich nicht im abgesicherten Modus, sondern im richtigen Windows, da im abgesicherten Modus von vornerein eh schon alles blockiert wird.
Hast du evtl. ne Rescue-CD von McAffee oder was ähnliches?


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

nein, eine rescue dvd gibt es nicht

den scan hab ich sowohl im abgesicherten modus als auch im normalbetrieb durchgeführt
mehrfach xD

es wurde nichts gefunden und auch nach einigen neustarts hat sich der bildschirtmhintergrund nicht wieder geändert (also er ist bei dem von mir eingestellten bild geblieben)
keine ahnung...im moment verdächtige ich ja die home cinema software...
aber sicher bin ich mir nicht
und im internet hab ich auch keine ähnlichen bug reports gefunden...


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Januar 2011)

Systemwiederherstellung zu nem Datum wos noch funktioniert hat?


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

na im grunde funktioniert ja alles

ich hab alles gecheckt...leistungsindex ist noch gleich, auch der desktop hintergrund verändert sich nicht mehr
es war halt nur ein (zur zeit) einmaliges phänomen, das mich verwundert hat

und der systemwiderherstellung trau ich nicht, ich weiß nicht wie die sich verbessert hat, aber sowas ähnliches gabs ja schon bei XP oder? die hat damals mein system komplett abgschossen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2011)

keine panik, windows vergisst alle jahre mal den desktophintergrund


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

also meinst du ich kann beruhigt sein?
gottseidank xD

wie gesagt, ich verdächtige nachwievor die terratec home cinema software...beim schalten vom desktop modus und zurück könnte ich nmir vorstellen dass das passiert sein könnte
allerdings finde ich hier seltsam, dass mir mein desktophintergrund gestern abend ja normal angezeigt wurde, nur beim hochfahren heute morgen war er auf einmal schwarz xD


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. Januar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> Orginal windows und am ersten tag aktiviert!
> 
> Ich nutz die lizenz seid ca einem jahr und habe den pc vor einem monat neu aufgesetzt..



Vielleicht ein blöde frage, aber hast du das Windows nach dem Neuaufsetzen vor einem Monat den auch wieder neu aktiviert? :-)


----------



## Perkone (29. Januar 2011)

Hmmm stells mir grad vor wie panisch du gewesen sein musst als dein Desk schwarz war xD Hatte ich auch bei Win 7, da hat sich die Aktivierung ma erkundigt bei mir wie's ausschaut mit aktivieren (auch wenn ich das vor Monaten schon gemacht hab und NICHT neu aufgesetzt hab haha). 
Aber nachdem ich kA hab, welche Programme du noch am laufen hast -> Tja. Aber wegen sowas würd ich noch nicht das große, rote Panikschwammerl drücken


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Januar 2011)

Passiert mir auch öfter mal typisches Windows Markenzeichen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Januar 2011)

naja wie gesagt...das ist das erste mal vorgekommen xD und ich habe nochmal nachgschaut unter systemsteuerung -> system: windows ist aktiviert

na gut, aber gut zu hören dass das schon mal vorkommen kann, da bin ich beruhigt xD


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2011)

Ist mir auch schon mal passiert bei Win7. Hat nix mit nem Virus zu tun, passiert halt ab und an mal. <3


----------

